# Calculating Aa% For Homegrown Hops



## jasonharley (5/4/11)

Greetings

How do you calculate AA% for homegrown hops?

I am keen to 'grow my own' but concerned about overdoing the hops in a brew. Also I live in Brisbane ... what is the best hops to get that will grow locally ?

Cheers

5 eyes


----------



## raven19 (6/4/11)

I prefer to use my home grown hops later in the boil (with known AA hops at 60mins) - hence if the AA is out by a fair degree it wont ruin a good beer.

In saying that, you can aim for a mid point AA of whichever hop type you have.

A quick goodgle search found this:
Generic Hop Info linky

So for Chinook, you could estimate it at around 13%AA, however I tend to go on the lower side.

Also depends on when you picked your hops (I manage to pick mine too early this season!)


----------



## KillerRx4 (6/4/11)

raven19 said:


> In saying that, you can aim for a mid point AA of whichever hop type you have.
> 
> A quick goodgle search found this:
> Generic Hop Info linky
> ...



This is it. 
Use the mid point of the known AA range of the variety & assess/adjust based on results of the finished beer.


----------



## big78sam (7/4/11)

smurto estimates 9% for Adelaide hills grown chinook. 

I did a 10min IPA no-chilled, with melbourne grown chinook only in the cube and I allowed the cube hops as a 12 minute addition and there was virtually no bitterness in the brew. I would definitely estimate on the low side and I agree, your bittering should be with a known AA hop.


----------



## Malted (7/4/11)

big78sam said:


> I agree, your bittering should be with a known AA hop.




Where's the challenge in that?
As gets said over here a fair bit, "add more hops"... next time.


----------

